# Canataloupe Kingdom



## frankpeterson (Dec 4, 2006)

I can't seem to find any info anywhere on cantaloupes that have been done inside.  I've recently planted seeds inside and have sprouts.  Is it okay to have such a plant growing with weed?  Theres no way the cantaloupe could pollinate the weed plant?

Thanks,

-FP


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 5, 2006)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find any info anywhere on cantaloupes that have been done inside. I've recently planted seeds inside and have sprouts. Is it okay to have such a plant growing with weed? Theres no way the cantaloupe could pollinate the weed plant?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -FP


*Whats up FP. Not really sure about this one as we have only grown bud in our house. I dought that your plants will get pollinated if thats what your worried about. Did you try and Google it? *


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey TBG,

Yea I was kinda worried about the pollination but it wouldn't make sense to effect it.  Well I know you prolly think i'm kinda screwed up for introducing such a plant into my garden, but I just had to know for myself if it is possible to raise a melon(cantaloupe specifically) indoors.  I have tried and googling  it TBG.  I can't find anything at all on the inside growing of them, i'm assuming mostly because their gonna have to be pollinated by hand since I dont have any bees buzzin around. So  I've decided to log it's process as it goes as well like the journal.  Feel free to move this post to the journals section although it will be only about the cantaloupe.  The other plants in the garden are already 14 days or so ahead of the cantaloupe.  The growing instructions stated to plant 3 seeds at a time.  That's what I did and heres what came up. This is day 3 cantaloupe.:aok:

Oh by the way I got curious about my nutes and tried to kill this cantaloupe with a powerful dose (full table spoon into one gallon).  I assume the TSP on the side of the jug meant teaspoon.  Oh well long story short, the plant (including one chronic plant) took a feeding of this lethal dose like a champ.  No burning and they all have grown very fast.  Let me know what you think.

FP


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 6, 2006)

It said to plant 3 seeds in the instructions.  I did and 3 plants came up:bugger:   Do you think that some plants are gonna be taking energy away from others?  Should I seperate/kill/destroy/massacre some of them?

FP


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 6, 2006)

Only one day later and their already moving.  As you can see they survived that nutrient blow very well.  I touched the leaves and I must say what a cool leathery feeling.  I'm still debating on wether to seperate them or just let it go the way it's going.  I can already see roots at the bottom of the half 2l bottle already as well.


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 10, 2006)

Nutes right from the beginning and these 3 cantaloupe plants are moving very swiftly.  No sign of nute burn at all.  They look like their going to be really big leaves.  


FP


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 19, 2006)

Cantaloupes growing strong all is green and no signs of bad health anywhere.  Almost time for transplant, lets keep the grow train moving.  Enjoy the updated pics. 


FP


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 1, 2007)

Day 34

Transplant complete to a 3 gallon.

FP


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 2, 2007)

With recent observation it is noted that cantaloupes can withstand and like 90 + degree temperatures.  Even when temperatures were increased to a hellfire of 105 degrees they still seem to like it with no showing of stress whatsoever.  Ever since the 3 gallon transplant, it just moved right in and started taking over.  


FP


----------



## Comatoked (Jan 3, 2007)

Very Interesting Thread Frank, I Cant Wait To See Some 60 Pounder's LoL. What Type of Nute's Did You Use?


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for dropping in comatoked. Find it very hard to attract people to this thread and am happy to see it's getting viewed.  Did use Flora Nova Grow and bloom (not bloom yet though). Cut the nutes off when cut them off the other plants. Not sure if cantaloupes require at all the nutrients that the other plants use  so  they are just getting water now and loving it.  Very strong plant indeed.  Please continue to follow it's progress as I'm sure the outcome will indeed be interesting.


FP


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 21, 2007)

got yellow spots on the leaves, over nuting? It's spreading rapidly throughout the leaves of the lope and nutes have been cut off. Any ideas?


FP


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 21, 2007)

not sure the answet but i am interested to see how these turn out cause i just started 15 tomoto plants.... i figure i got the grow room, why not try something else, they are doing good so far, but just little seedlings.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow I missed this thread....don't know squat about canteloupes but curious on how this is going to turn out. Good luck dude.


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 22, 2007)

Day 50, flower  day  8. 

Some leaves are spotted if you look closely. The images are poor quality but you can still see it.  Since flowering has begun little strings can be seen shooting out of the stems, and little ball like things forming as well, but could be new leaves developing.

FP


----------



## Comatoked (Jan 22, 2007)

Now That I Think About It Dont Big Fruit Plant's Turn Into Big Vine's? Like A Pumpkin Patch? And Watermelon's? So This Will Great To See How Your Growspace Is Maintained. They Look Great Healthy Though Even Though I Am Not familar With Cantaloupes. Keep Us Posted


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for watching this thread still comatoked.  Yes they  grow like pumpkins  on vines. It's gonna be a little tricky, but should be able to maintain. Also the leaves on the cantaloupe grow to be huge.  Google some up so you have a idea of whats going on.  Also try and see if you can find info on indoor ones?????I could never find any info or record of it being done.

FP


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 23, 2007)

One more thing. They have to be pollinated by hand as I don't keep any extra bees  on hand.

FP


----------



## Comatoked (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh LoL I Alway's Keep Extra Bee's Around Just For Special Event's Like This...Just Kidding, Maybe When They Get mature Enough To Grow Fruit You Could Set Them Outside A Couple Hours A Day And Pry For Bee's. Just Curious To How You Would Do It By Hand?


----------



## night501 (Jan 24, 2007)

it cant realy be to diffrent from pollinating a pot plant can it?
i mean how many ways can mothernature find to do the same thing?


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 24, 2007)

Well from what I read the bee's are necessary.  I could just hope the air inside the room moves it to the female flowers.  Unlike chronic,  cantaloupes have male and female flowers growing on the same plants. Even with tomoato plants the bee's are needed to carry the pollen. Doing it by hand involves simply using a cotten swab or as it's called in many countries "Q-tip", take pollen from the male flower and touch it to the female ones.  The female flowers have little balls behind them, "little cantaloupes" Waiting to be pollinated.  Note this is just what I read from people that have grown them outdoors and lacked bees. I can find no record of them being done inside.  I will try to have pics of  the process when the times comes.  Also the vine is spreading rapidly......faster than I can figure out what to do with it.  None  the less it will remain with the other plants.  No point in breaking up the family.

FP


----------



## Comatoked (Jan 24, 2007)

Hmmm..Interesting, Cant Wait To See The Pics. Thanks For The Info That Really Helped Me Out. So Can You Already Tell The Difference In The Male And Female Flower's? The "Q-tip" Ideal Soud's Valid Enough To Try. Also I Figured The Vines Would Start To Take Off. Any Ideal On How You Will Control There Grow Space?


----------



## night501 (Jan 25, 2007)

being a vine plant i would go out and get like 2'x4' piece of chainlink fence. we have vines all over ours in the summer, cant even tell the fence is there.


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 27, 2007)

night501's idea is with the chainlink fence is excellent.  It's starting to get out of control a little and will have to do something soon.  As for now, going to let them spread around the bases of the other plants in the room.  Since the light is only needed above the base, this should suffice for now until setup night501's fence idea.

FP


----------



## night501 (Jan 27, 2007)

i have been able to find chainlink fence perty cheap at some scrap yards. you have to sanitize it but i found some for under a buck per square foot. try any scrap yard around you, and also recycling centers.


----------



## Beer_Guy (Jan 27, 2007)

They tell you to put 3 seeds in each "hill" because most people don't have potting soil gardens outside. It normally takes the strength of 3 seedlings to break through the crust of dirt that forms in most gardens. You can trim the vines if you need to it won't hurt them. If you leave all of the flowers to develop into melons they will all be smaller or stunted a bit. You can choose to keep just 1 or 2 and they'll get bigger and sweeter. Just cut off the little "balls" of the ones you don't want.
I've grown them in a greenhouse before, but never indoors. I'm really interested in seeing how they turn out.
I've often wondered if you could grow a giant pumpkin hydroponically indoors. Dills Atlantic Giant would be quite a sight growing in your basement... LOL


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks beer guy,

Your knowledge is nescessary for this project.  Might just keep one or two, if I can keep it alive.  Currently the lower part of the vines leaves are turning yellow.  I haven't been giving them nutrients as I am not sure if the flowering nutes are designed for cantaloupes???????????????????Anyone?????  They seemed to take the vegetative nutrients very well. 

FP


----------



## Beer_Guy (Jan 27, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> I haven't been giving them nutrients as I am not sure if the flowering nutes are designed for cantaloupes?
> 
> FP


I can't help you with that one, I grew them in 3 gallon pots with dirt and Miracle grow.
I wonder if you can flower them with the veg nutes? I'm good at growing in dirt, never paid too much attention to chemistry. lol
My current grow is my first attempt at hydro.


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 30, 2007)

You know beer guy, was originally going to put one of those gigantic atlantic pumpkin plants in there to grow.  Similar to cantaloupes(grows on a vine), but figured space would be an issue.  Another reason is pumpkins take longer to grow then cantaloupes and you can't just crack them open and eat them like a caveman.(caveman would do it anyways) By the way they got a dose of FLORA NOVA bloom with the rest of the family.  Because cantaloupes will be used for consumption by ingestion, nutes will be cut off many weeks before harvest.


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 30, 2007)

Heres something interesting.  Flowers haven't opened  or anything yet, but I was reading on a site, that when the flowers do open.  They open at sunrise and only stay open for a day.  Better not sleep in that day lol.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 2, 2007)

Not any good pics.  Cantaloupe is wraping itself around the chronic plants. Those little strings that are shooting out of them from before are called trellises and they are used as the plants anchor.  They have attached themselves several times to the other plants and get pulled off.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 4, 2007)

night,

it is a little different as I'm learning the pollen is a little bit heavier and stickier with a cantaloupe.  Mothernature requires bees to carry this pollen.  Inside....none are present.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 4, 2007)

pics pics pics.


----------



## Beer_Guy (Feb 4, 2007)

Tomatoes can self pollinate just by shaking the plant, not sure about cantalopes. Seems like a cotton swab would do the deed pretty good though. Just lightly swirl it around inside each flower, should be able to pass around a lot of pollen.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 4, 2007)

that's the plan beer guy.  Woah fast post, you live,eat,sleep on mar passion don't ya?  Ya I read it's to heavy to just shake around you need to take it there.  Bee's somehow know how to do it.  Smartass bee's.


----------



## Beer_Guy (Feb 4, 2007)

LOL, I get an email every time there is a reply to a topic I post in.
If I posted a lot it could get annoying, but I don't post that much so it's kinda helpful.
:chuck:


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 4, 2007)

LOL, you can turn e-mail notifcation off somewhere, prolly in the control panel.  Almost snapped cause of those e-mails.  Come on here enough already, nothing is needed to tell me who replied to what.


----------



## Beer_Guy (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll turn it off when it starts getting annoying, it's kinda helpful at the moment.


----------



## Comatoked (Feb 5, 2007)

Those Vine's Are Growing Frank, Thank's For The Pics. So Have You Got Them On A Flowering Light Time now? What Is You Dark/Light Hours? Have You Thought About The Chainlink Ideal Night Brought Up? Can You See The Flowers Or Flower Bud's Yet? Hope You Keep Those Sucker's Under Control LoL. I Am Sure You Will Figure Out Something For The Space Issue,But It Seem's You Are More Worried About The Pollen Issue, But Hey If You Cant Get Fruit They Ant Worth Having.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 5, 2007)

Comatoked said:
			
		

> Those Vine's Are Growing Frank, Thank's For The Pics. So Have You Got Them On A Flowering Light Time now? What Is You Dark/Light Hours? Have You Thought About The Chainlink Ideal Night Brought Up? Can You See The Flowers Or Flower Bud's Yet? Hope You Keep Those Sucker's Under Control LoL. I Am Sure You Will Figure Out Something For The Space Issue,But It Seem's You Are More Worried About The Pollen Issue, But Hey If You Cant Get Fruit They Ant Worth Having.



Your right, no fruit  = gets  killed.  As for the light, 12 on and 12 off.  No flowers yet still waiting for that, but did notice a stretch like the other plants.   It seems to grow or change a little bit every day. If only male flowers show up it will be destroyed.  There is a definite interest in the chain link idea. As for now they sit at the base and are wraping around the other plants, but not attached so it doesn't seem like the other plants are being "choked out" by the cantaloupe. Hope to see flowers within a few days as we are interested in getting the pollination process over with.


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 5, 2007)

Im also a long time beekeper and plants like cantaloupe and squash and cukes have to have bees to pollinate them. a single cuke bloom needs to be pollinated at least 8 times by bees if it doesnt get pollinated 8 or more times you end up with a subpar cuke thats round on one end and pointy on the other and real short. Only good for relish. I hope that helped. Slim


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 6, 2007)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Im also a long time beekeper and plants like cantaloupe and squash and cukes have to have bees to pollinate them. a single cuke bloom needs to be pollinated at least 8 times by bees if it doesnt get pollinated 8 or more times you end up with a subpar cuke thats round on one end and pointy on the other and real short. Only good for relish. I hope that helped. Slim



Thanks  for the info.  Looks like were gonna have to pollinate 8 times a day by hand .  Do you know how long after the flowering phase has begun before flowers appear?


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like the yellowing has subsided.  It's quite possible that these cantaloupes are not liking the nutrients.  We have cut them off completely and now the cantaloupe has recieved water for the past few days.  The leaves becoming green again, but still no flowers?  If it doesn't show signs of flowers by the nearing of harvest time.  It will be destroyed.  Pics soon.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 14, 2007)

Still no flowers.  Here is a few updated pics.  After cutting nutes completey off, more green has started to return to the plant.  These plants respond quite differently to nutes a little bit could be disasterous. Although the vedge nutes did work fine, the flowering nutes are now to be ceased completely with this plant.  Perhaps to many nutes slowed the flowering process?  We should be seing flowers we would think by now.  The last shot in the pic is the idea you get of it growing around the base of the other plants as opposed to having something there to support it.  You can still see some of the yellowing down by the base of the plant.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 18, 2007)

After having the nutes completely cut off.  Notice a new faster growth taking effect and will remain with just water.  Still no flowers as of yet, but we hope to see them soon now that the new growth has taken place.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 25, 2007)

The cantaloupes trellises have stretched out like crazy after a recent flush and have wrapped around the other plants.  It is now trying to climb up the other plants.  It's wrapped around so much, don't want to risk damage to the other plants removing, but will if have to.


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 2, 2007)

Apologies for the distorted picture of the flower.  Indeed the cantaloupe has produced a cantaloupe flower which is a bright yellowish type real nice. We will try to aquire better pics of the flowers to better show the flowering phase.  The stretching is starting to show. The cantaloupe attaches itself to the other plants grabbing onto them trying to go up. The cantaloupe seems to know it's surroundings and "grab" for it. But it still aims directly for the light. This is a crappy pic of a male flower.  Here is what the cantaloupe flower looks like for lack of a better pic.  This guy grew them outside. The big fan leaves look huge in some of his pics. Hopefully we won't have to experience this gigantic growth.         



http://davesgarden.com/pf/showimage/80765/


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 2, 2007)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Im also a long time beekeper and plants like cantaloupe and squash and cukes have to have bees to pollinate them. a single cuke bloom needs to be pollinated at least 8 times by bees if it doesnt get pollinated 8 or more times you end up with a subpar cuke thats round on one end and pointy on the other and real short. Only good for relish. I hope that helped. Slim



Thanks for the info, don't know how we missed your post.  Our only option is handpollinating or no pollinating.  Must prove that an insect isn't needed to produce good fruit. 

Anyone think it's to late to bother transplanting?


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 5, 2007)

Here you can see how much it spreads across the other plants.  That's it's pot on the far left.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 5, 2007)

*Looking good FP.  She sure is working her way around the room isn't she. How old is she now and how many flowers does she have? :aok: *


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 5, 2007)

Still only the one flower.  The cantaloupe is at day 92 and flowering day 48.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 5, 2007)

Good luck FP...i'm going to start growing strawberries inside, hope it all goes as well as your cantaloupes!


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 18, 2007)

Still no fruit sets.  We can see the flowers forming and then dying. It is like it wants to fruit, but can't. It gets flowers out after it climbs on other plants for a bit.  Almost like it won't flower on the ground.  We will continue this grow for now, but might for this plant back into vegetative state for re potting.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 19, 2007)

*Nice.*:farm:


----------



## frankpeterson (Apr 1, 2007)

The cantaloupe grow has been cancelled to make room. Thank you for watching and  participating in this grow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 1, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> The cantaloupe grow has been cancelled to make room. Thank you for watching and participating in this grow.


*Well that's a real bummer FP. Do you have any idea as to why she wouldn't produce any fruit? Who knows maybe you'll have better luck next time if ya decide to give it a shot again.  *


----------



## frankpeterson (Apr 1, 2007)

Well tbg,

we really think it would have went on to produce fruit but was jut taking to long.  It was good fun and probably will give it a shot again in the future.  If we didn't have to dry in the grow room then we would have let it continue.


----------

